# W: Tyranids H:£



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello, i am looking for some Tyranids to start a new 6th ed Army... i am looking to start relatively small.... 600-1k points or so. The paint scheme i am going for is Hive fleet Kraken, so the pale yellow/cream bodies/red carapace  so if you have anything that is built/unbuilt awesome, but if it's built and sprayed white that'd be cool as well.

For the way of Models, something easy to use at first so i can build up my confidence and skills first and progress onto more interesting Mini's, if you can help leave a post here or by all means PM me. And in return i have £ available.

*EDIT* I also forgot to mention that I have some Necron stuff as well, I have a Triarch Stalker with heat ray, Annihilation Barge, several Lord's, 5 Deathmarks, 2 Canoptek Spiders, and a few Destroyers/Heavy.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I know a nid player who's going to be selling his minis after christmas if you've not got any by then.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have some nids I'm willing to part with. Unfortunately most are painted in my own blue sceme. If you're willing to wait a few weeks I can strip them otherwise I can sent them as is? The paint is to a good tabletop standard. 

Example:


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate it, immortal if you could find out what your friend is going to be selling after Christmas, what minis he has/condition etc, let me know I don't mind waiting. And the same thing for you Serpion, the paint scheme is nice, but I plan to paint my eventual Nid's up in Kraken colours 

Have a good Christmas guys,

Captain_Obvious


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Captain_Obvious said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate it, immortal if you could find out what your friend is going to be selling after Christmas, what minis he has/condition etc, let me know I don't mind waiting. And the same thing for you Serpion, the paint scheme is nice, but I plan to paint my eventual Nid's up in Kraken colours
> 
> Have a good Christmas guys,
> 
> Captain_Obvious


Let me know what specific units you're after and I'll see what I have available. I can begin paint stripping within the next few days if you're still willing to wait?


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Let me know what specific units you're after and I'll see what I have available. I can begin paint stripping within the next few days if you're still willing to wait?


OK, first things first..... Gaunts and lots of  Terma/Horma any would be cool, but i know only Terma's can plop out from a Tervigon as i plan to make a 'Kraken Swarm' Army eventually....

Warrior's are another Nid form i like, shooty/choppy i don't mind too much

Stealer's, Meh...... haven't used them in a looong time back in 5th, so i don't know how effective they are nowadays, could be fun to see though.

Zoanthrope's look badass, and for their tank killiness as well...

Tyrant/Flyrant depends on what the loadout is, atm i can see myself leaning towards the footslogging version with scything talons/lash bonesword

Tervigon, for the troop producing capability and they look sick 

Tyrant/Hive Guard for Tyrant protection/ and Impaler cannonness 

These are the models i like the look of, and before you start stripping Serpion, wouldn't it be better to work out a price first and say what mini's you etc before we confirm a sale? incase we need to work out shipping if you live outside UK...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warriors, Stealers, Tyrant Guard I have a few of easily. Gaunts as well. 

I only have resin zoanthropes so I'm not sure how paint stripping will work on them at this stage.

I have several Hive Tyrants with different configurations. I also have enough metal pieces to make a swarmlord if you are interested in that. I'll get specific pics and some numbers once I get home from work and get back to you then. 

Shipping will be from Australia, and for cost I'm thinking about half retail, maybe less as well as shipping. I'm more concerned with moving out excess than making money to be honest.


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds good Serpion, get back to me when your'e done


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyrants


















^ This one is magnetized on the two scything talons and the tail is pinned. It is a Forgeworld resin model. It cost me $120 with wings, I'll let go of it for $35.










Swarmlord










This is almost entirely metal with Greenstuff over the tail where it bisects. Some minor re-sculpting might be required if the cleaner eats it with the paint. Given the somewhat sentimental value of this piece, the price is $50.

Warriors



















These two broods were my mainstay for a while. The rending clawed brood once destroyed an entire unit of Sanguinary guard with a furious charge and some legendary dice rolls. $30 each brood.

Gaunts



















Twenty four termagants and sixteen hormagaunts. I had more, but I also have a cat. :/ 

$30 and $15 respectively. These are all Australian prices.




The zoanthropes(x3) you saw before and tyrant guards (x2) are also potentially available assuming they survive the paint stripping process.


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello mate have loads of nids, I am uk based if that helps


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I have some Nids that are looking for a new home. They are painted but can be stripped.


----------

